# high school in SG



## locus20 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi,

I looking for a school for my 16 years old son in Singapore. I'm not so much interested in the int. schools but in those independent schools. one problem is that some of them require high level of Chinese which my son doesn't have. can anyone recommend on a local good school?

thank you in advance

locus20


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

what is your status in Singapore ?

Well, if you are on EP, then your choices are pretty limited ...

So forget the top end schools which require high competency of Chinese


----------

